# Okay, now i like what im seeing!



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn, i had 3wks stagnated growth due to colder temps in early flowering stage...now im seeing weekly growth...5wks in flower total..thats a lot of wasted PG&E...if i were only 2weeks in, id be looking great...but they did jump right back on track once temps got fixed...i've shut down the 440 inline..it was pulling too much cold garage air into the tent keeping temps too low..so i now have a basic 8in fan ran to hood(just to keep air blowing across the 1000w hps)..and mounted a 12in fan pointing downward at plants..temps are great and light heat isnt an issue..the only thing(not that its a problem)is the 8in fan obviously isnt strong enough to utilize carbon filter so the smell is all in the garage...lol..im in Cali, prop 215 legal so no law worries!! just in these cooler morning temps the smell is magnified..i get up 6:30am to uncover outdoor and now i smell blueberry in the air...lol


----------



## greenphene (Jan 16, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Damn, i had 3wks stagnated growth due to colder temps in early flowering stage...now im seeing weekly growth...5wks in flower total..thats a lot of wasted PG&E...if i were only 2weeks in, id be looking great...but they did jump right back on track once temps got fixed...i've shut down the 440 inline..it was pulling too much cold garage air into the tent keeping temps too low..so i now have a basic 8in fan ran to hood(just to keep air blowing across the 1000w hps)..and mounted a 12in fan pointing downward at plants..temps are great and light heat isnt an issue..the only thing(not that its a problem)is the 8in fan obviously isnt strong enough to utilize carbon filter so the smell is all in the garage...lol..im in Cali, prop 215 legal so no law worries!! just in these cooler morning temps the smell is magnified..i get up 6:30am to uncover outdoor and now i smell blueberry in the air...lol


Your plants look nice:hubba:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 16, 2012)

Omg, this is amazing. Looks delicious as hell! Green mojo your way.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks bubba.....im liking it now myself...i wasnt a couple wks ago...lol


----------



## Hick (Jan 16, 2012)

only gettin' better....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks hick....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice indeed  I knew as soon as they felt the warm temps going they wouldn't take long to get back in the groove. Digging the purple, I suspect a unexpected side effect?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking great bdm. Love the purple :cool2:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 16, 2012)

very cool, pothead 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2012)

I would recommend getting a fan speed controller.  You can adjust the fan to what you need to have enough ooomph to push air through the filter and still not have it get too cold. n I have to crank my fan down to about 1/2 power in the winter and run my light without the glass to keep things warm enough.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed  I knew as soon as they felt the warm temps going they wouldn't take long to get back in the groove. Digging the purple, I suspect a unexpected side effect?


 
not unexspected..lol..i knew it could be a side effect due to temps...more like a pleasant surprise....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looking great bdm. Love the purple :cool2:


Thanks...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> very cool, pothead
> 
> :48:


 
Finally!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 16, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would recommend getting a fan speed controller.  You can adjust the fan to what you need to have enough ooomph to push air through the filter and still not have it get too cold. n I have to crank my fan down to about 1/2 power in the winter and run my light without the glass to keep things warm enough.[/quote
> 
> Definitely...i like the glass removal idea...how many degrees will that raise from a 1000w hps


----------



## Irish (Jan 17, 2012)

very nice bdm...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 17, 2012)

nice to see a happy thread now and then. What are your average temps now with lights on/off?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> The Hemp Goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see your smile from here bud!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 17, 2012)

lol...i bet you can rosebud.....all the pearly whites are showing


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice indeedy bdm yeh i agree on temps causing the purpling my jack herers just did exact same a week or so ago and all because i dont like heaters on when im in sleepybyes.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2012)

My space will get down to 50 if I do not run a heater during lights out.  The color is really nice, but I know that my girls do not bulk up like they should if I let the temps get below 60--IMO, they suffer as much (or more) from the cold as they do the heat.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 19, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Very nice indeedy bdm yeh i agree on temps causing the purpling my jack herers just did exact same a week or so ago and all because i dont like heaters on when im in sleepybyes.
> T4


 
Jack herer is such a beautiful bud, im sure a purple tone added only makes it that much more beautiful....and thanks for all the input


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 19, 2012)

Lookin toot sweet there buddog. Good to hear u pulled'em outta their shock.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## buddogmutt (Jan 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Lookin toot sweet there buddog. Good to hear u pulled'em outta their shock.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7GE


 
thanks....a lot of reading and great advice....


----------

